# Calpol overdose



## Angua

I feel like the worse mother in the world.

My daughter had her immunisations today so I gave her calpol and left it on the table. My 2 year old son found it and managed to drink about half the bottle before I caught him.

I phoned NHS direct straight away and spoke to a nurse who did some calculations based on weight and the dose he took and told me that he should be okay just to watch out for breathing problems and if he gets pain. 

That was two hours ago and he seems fine but I can't stop worrying, I stupidly looked online and so many people say that its really dangerous and that I should have gone to A&E to get him checked over.

Don't know what advise I'm looking for really I'm just upset and angry at myself :cry:


----------



## Charlotte-j

:hugs:
It could of easily happened to anyone, try not to beat your self up over it.
xx


----------



## pinklizzy

I think it's natural to be worried hun but if you've spoken to NHS direct, I'm sure they would've advised you to take him straight to A+E if they were at all concerned. 
Try not to beat yourself up too much :hugs:


----------



## xemmax

Oh hun how scary! It was just an accident, it could have happened to anyone. :hugs:

NHS Direct will always tell you to go to A&E if they are the slightest bit worried. They have insisted I go before for myself and then when I arrived the nurse didn't think I should have gone, and said that NHS Direct always refer people even when it isn't completely necessary. The fact that they told you not to go is great - I'm sure there's nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Gingerspice

If you look at the dosages in calpol and then the limits for people it really is a very mild form. now obviously i would not deliberately overdose anyone, however we discussed with a dr about this because my hubs won't take tablets and we had run out of disolvable paracetomol so i told him to take some calpol. well he then went to the dr later that day and he explained aboout how he'd taken calpol and she laughed her head off. he explained how for an adult doasge you'd need to drink several bottles to come close to the normal amount in normal tablets! she also said about how her child had drunk a bottle but after looking at the quantities and calculating it then she decided it was not a major issue given it would not be repeated within any time frame and so wold be no lasting damage.

If you've spoen to NHS direct and they've worked through the weight/amount quantities etc hen it must be fine. Don't anic, but do check on them if you're concerned and obviously seek medical help should there then be any side effects that they've raised as possibilities.


----------



## oliviarose

I would try not to worry too much (easier said than done thou!).

The little girl next door took a few sachets of calpol last summer and her mum took her to the doctors and she was fine. They just said taht she may be a little hypo from it.

If NHS Direct said not to worry, he should be fine. Just keep an extra close eye on him xxx


----------



## teal

You're not the worst mother :hugs: xx


----------



## chubbin

Hun, please dont beat yourself up, it was an accident.
I wish JJ liked calpol that much ha ha, we go through all sorts of fun and games to get him to take it when he's poorly xx


----------

